# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Don't forget to order your iPad early

## BBT

Store opens at 8:30am EST. Online Store went into closed mode at 6:00am as it always does for big product release. If you order online you can still pickup on 4/3 in store

----------


## JEK

Gee, I hadn't heard :)

----------


## JEK

Done.

----------


## JEK



----------


## BBT

I had mine shipped.

----------


## JEK

I have one each way. I think I'll cancel the shipped version and go in for the store experience. I have a string to keep going :)

----------


## BBT

For me its an hour drive to the store and I can get Fedx on Sat so I decided to avoid the hassle. I also ordered the 3G but just didn't want to have to wait when all the other kids were getting there toys on April 3rd so I got a Wifi to play with till 3 G

----------


## JEK

You are my hero.

----------


## BBT

You are mine you got the new Nikon D3 I still have the D700 but i did get the 70 200 VRII

----------


## JEK

Lots of new info on the functionality of the device and apps  here.

----------


## phil62

Stay tuned for the next installment of "Boys and Their Toys"!

----------


## Petri

Still waiting for my "killer app" for the iPad..

Oh, wait, I'm also waiting for the price and availability details as well.

----------


## BBT

Petri, if you can't order through apple yet go to ebay I am sure there will be 1000's for sale.

----------


## Petri

Profit to the seller, shipping costs, VAT.  I think I'll pass and wait.

I'm still waiting for the "killer app" so I think I'll see how the iPad goes, if anything interesting comes up in the App front and what early adopter issues, if any, the iPad will have.  Hopefully Apple will arrive with 4.0 this summer and finally give an impressive OS upgrade.

iPad is closer to a computer than the iPhone so I'd like to see Apple become more open as well.  I hate all the handholding they are doing with the iPhone.

I'd like to move from a die-hard "buy everything that Apple makes" to an Apple consumer that's more critical ;-)

----------


## BBT

> Profit to the seller, shipping costs, VAT.  I think I'll pass and wait.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the "killer app" so I think I'll see how the iPad goes, if anything interesting comes up in the App front and what early adopter issues, if any, the iPad will have.  Hopefully Apple will arrive with 4.0 this summer and finally give an impressive OS upgrade.
> 
> iPad is closer to a computer than the iPhone so I'd like to see Apple become more open as well.  I hate all the handholding they are doing with the iPhone.
> 
> I'd like to move from a die-hard "buy everything that Apple makes" to an Apple consumer that's more critical ;-)



A an Apple Stockholder we would really prefer you just "buy everything Apple makes"  :-)

----------

